# Hog waller March 13-15th 2015



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone heading out there? It's another mud bog event and this time they are having air boat races as well.

Heading up there Friday after work with my toy hauler and bike for the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

